# 2013 pirate theme



## Theo713 (Sep 30, 2013)

I got motivated by some posts and created a few props for our pirate themed haunt. Lots more I want to do but I am running out of time... I want to add a drinking skeleton, skeleton helmsman, talking parrot and hacked talking skulls


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Love the cannons.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love the cannons as well - great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The partial ship bow looks really good, as do the cannons.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice !!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Gotta love pirates!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on those. Love the cannons.


----------

